# What are your top 5 favorite horse colors?



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine are:

1. Dun
2. Buckskin
3. Grullo
4. Bay
5. Black


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

top five but in no particular order:

black
palomino (the lovely penny color with almost white mane/tail)
chestnut
buckskin
grey

if the horse is brown (any variation - i consider, in this case, bay a variation) i'm not a fan typically. don't tell koda! hahahaha


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Dunskin 
Seal/ black bay
Buckskin
Dun
Black

All with no White, or only a star.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Black (true black not brown or black bay)
Red dun
Dunalino
A nice dark mahogony bay
Palomino (the dark, coppery palomino not the sickly pale color)


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Fun!
1. Dappled Grey, can't beat an ol' grey.
2. Chocolate brown, with dark flaxen mane and tail.
3. Buckskin
4. Loud paint, no bald face.
5. Dark brown/black bay - what I'm riding now! Didn't get my dream color, but he's purdy nuf!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

1. Dapple grey
2. Palomino
3. Buckskin
4. Black
5. Strawberry roan


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

1. Sorrel/Chestnut
2. Bay
3. Grey (the darker the better)
4. Dun
5. Palomino


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Super dark bay, like almost black.
Dun
Roan
Chestnut
Dark grey


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Black
Grey
Red Dun
Blue Roan
Buckskin

Really though I like anything but sorrel.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

1: Copper bay, like the color of a brand new penny with sharp points. LOVE it.

2: Bay paint.

3: Bright blood bays.

4: Dapple gray.

5:I don't know what it's called, but I've seen red chestnut horses with flaxen manes and tails... I've been in love with that color ever since I played Legend of Zelda as a kid :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

1. Bay
2. Bay
3. Bay
4. Bay
5. Doesn't matter


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

1. Dark Dapple Grey with black mane and tail - black points. (sigh...if they would only _*STAY*_ that way!:lol:

2. Chocolate Silver Dilute with dapples and a flaxen mane and tail

3. Coppery Bay - shiny like a penny - my husband's horse Sarge is this color with a very metallic sheen to his coat. Love it!

4. Bright Sorrel with flaxen mane and tail and 4 white stockings with a blaze down the face.

5 Tri-colored bay paint. My cousin has a gorgeous one!!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Please note that all are enhanced by lots of white 
1. Liver chestnut.
2. Black
3.Dark bay
4. Dapple grey
5. Dark brown


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Blue Roan
2. Chestnut
3. True Dun
4. Appaloosa blanketing pattern (like leopard appys have)
5. Palomino or Chrome


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

1. dapple gray
2. Black
3. frame overo or tovero (not exactly a color, do patterns count?)
4. silver dapple
5. liver chestnut w/flaxen mane and tail


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

1. Dun Overo
2. Dark, dark dapple grey
3. Brindle
4. Blue Roan
5. Sorrel w/ LOUD Flaxen mane and tail.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm..

Dark palomino
Chocolate bay
Dark Grey with really clean black points
Blue roan
True Black

Ha and I have two Sorrels and a Black


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

1.) Blue roan.

2.) Black and white frame overo.

3.) Bay and white tobiano with more white than bay.

4.) Blanket appy type patterns.

5.) Light pally with an almost white mane/tail.


I own my "ideally patterned" bay and white tobiano. I think she's pretty.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

1. Liver chestnut
2. Sorrel (or red chestnut)
3. Smokey black
3. Dunskin
4. Rose grey
5. Chocolate palomino


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine are as follows:

1. Palomino. I prefer the golden to darker shades.
2. Black a true black that is.
3. Chestnut/Sorrel. Any shade.
4. medium to dark bay.
5. Gray.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok...can I have 6?

I LOVE LOVE LOVE blue roans!!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

1) Flea-bitten gray, fully greyed out (yay Lacey! haha)
2) Brown
3) Frame Overo 
4) Light bay
5) Buckskin or blue/brown roan


----------



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

hahah great colors everyone!


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

1. Dapple Grey
2. Chestnut w/Chrome
3. Palomino
4. Paint
5. Black


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Blanketed Black
Blanketed Chestnut
Bay Roan Leopard


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

1. anything with dapples/ greys
2.mostly blue roans but any kinda roan 
3.buckskins
4.sorrels
5.blanked appy from hindquarter to shoulder.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Faceman made me realize that I need to add a Varnish Roan into my list somewhere...It'd probably be #2.
Can I have a #6? haha


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

1. Bay (red bays, not brown)
2. Palomino
3. Black
4. Chestnut
5. Gray (dappled)


----------



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes you can have as many colors as you want


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

1. Dark, dark bay.
2. Black.
3. Chestnut - preferably a liver chestnut.
4. Steel gray or dark dappled gray.
5. Black and white leopard spots.

... it appears I am very basic in my color preferences. Heh. Must come from my history with Standardbreds, who only seem to come in bay and chestnut. We got a gray in once, and he was an instant celebrity because of his color.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Chestnut
Chestnut with socks
Chestnut with blaze
Light chestnut
liver Chestnut

;D
Can ou tell I'm a fan?


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

In no particular order: Palomino ( any shade but preferably dark), ANY roan ( I absolutely love roans), black bay, rose grey ( drool) and liver chestnut tons of chrome with a flaxen mane and tail =)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I do like roans of any color - especially the ones that are heavily roaned - they have wow factor.

I am not normally an appy fan but I do love a blanket on the back/rump with a solid front....gorgeous and flashy as all get out!!!


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Top 5 are:
Seal Brown Flea bitten Gray.
Seal Brown min Splash (no markings with Blue eyes)
Roans (esp Seal or chestnut roan)
Dun of any colour
Sable


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Grulla
2. Blue Roan
3. Red Roan
4. Dun (Any kind)
5. Chestnut

Number five took a few minutes. I don't like chestnut a whole heck of a lot, but I have two chestnut horses.. So apparently they rank some where.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

In no real particular order

1. buckskin 
2. black, with either LOADS of white, or none
3. chestnut
4. darker palominos
5. anything silver
6. blanket appy
7. non-roaning sabino with a belly splash, blaze and four white stockings
8. bay

not into roans or greys but I love pinto patterns... as long as there's not too much white. Like no more than 40% white. I couldn't narrow it down so I had to have eight!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Sportpferd Pinto Springpferd Dressurpferd Verlasspferd Reitpferd Reitkunst Heuschmann

THIS is a handsome fella.. not generally in to coloured/pintos etc but he really caught my eye... the price made my stomach drop xD


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

1 blue roan
2 cremello
3 grullo/grulla
4 True black
5 champagne


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missjellyjo (Dec 12, 2011)

There are too many....haha, but I will try.

1. Painted patterns...particularly bay or tri-colored as sometimes called
2. Brindle patterns...look them up they are real and extremely interesting
3. Perlino, Sabino, and Champagne
4. Roans of any color
5. Grullo/Grulla
Pretty much anything that is eye catching I love.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

My top 5 favorites are:

1. Black
2. Bay
3. Blue Roan
4. Steel Gray(like the really dark grays, rather than the almost white ones.)
5. Buckskin


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

1, dapple gray
2, Chestnut red
3, brown and white Paint 
4, Palomino 
5, Black


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

SORREL
red roan
dun
cremello
palomino


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Grullo/grulla
Silver dapple
Buckskin
Dapple Grey
Cremello
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

1. Palomino
2. Dun or Bay tri-colored paints
3. Appaloosas (mainly blanket, or blanket with spots)
4. Dark Dapple Grey
5. Light Sorrel with 2 blue eyes, 4 white stockings and a big white blaze. My aunt had a horse like this, she was evil, but really really pretty.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

A true black horse
Dark dapple grey
Red roan
Blood bay
Buckskin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

1. Pink
2. Magenta
3. Gold
4. Purple
5. Drab Olive


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

1. Dappled grey w/ black mane and tail.
2. Palomino, either a bright gold or chocolate.
3. Buckskin, either bright golden color or sooty.
4. True Blue Roan.
5. Perlino.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

1 Grey ( almost white)
2 Dapple Grey
3 Black
4 Dun
5 Chestnut


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm... In no particular order:

1. Bay
2. Splashed white
3. Brindle
4. Chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail (the chestnut has to be a deep chestnut, too, not very light)
5. Rose grey


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

1 Sorrel
2 Bay
3 Paint (brown/white)
4 Buckskin
5 Palomino
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustinaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

1. Red Roan 
2.Blue Roan
3. Chesnut
4. Grey
5. White


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

1- Golden buckskin (NOT buttermilk...blech!)
2- Bright bay
3- Bright bay paint (doesn't matter the pattern, as long as it's loud)
4- Dappled gray
5- Black paint (again, doesn't matter the pattern, just so long as it's loud)


----------



## atotton (Dec 23, 2011)

1.Buckskin
2.Sorrel
3.Roans
4.Palomino
5.Dun


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Chestnut. I just love the color and it is just so pretty and just a classy color, IMO. 
2. Cremello. Just so unique!
3. Black. Same with Cremello - except opposite .
3. Liver Chestnut with Flaxen mane. Just kind of an odd color, because dark horses don't seem to have light manes very often .
4. Bay. Because it's prettty!
5. Palomino Sabino. Unique and very beautiful! Plus blondes have more fun!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

1. Grullo
2. Dun
3. Buckskin
4. Champagne (any colour! lol )
5. Palomino


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Black
2. Buckskin
3. White
4. Dapple gray
5. Blue Roan


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> 1. Dapple grey
> 2. Palomino
> 3. Buckskin
> 4. Black
> 5. Strawberry roan


 +1 I agree with this list 100%


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

If you'd look in my pasture you would think I am obsessed with greys..

1. Bright red sorrel rabicano sabino D
2. Bay overo
3. Super primitive dun
4. Solid sorrels
5. Bays with white socks and blazes


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Bay
2. Black
3. Grey
4. Bay Roan
5. Grulla


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Grey 
2. Sorrel 
3. Grulla
4. Blue roan
5. Bay, especially if they have white socks!


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

1. Buckskin
2. Grulla
3. Dun
4. Golden Palomino (love the copper ones!)
5. Liver Chestnut


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Grulla
Blue and red roans
Black 
Dapple gray
red dun


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

PALOMINO! psh obviously!haha
Grulla
Bay
Chesnut
Buckskin


----------



## NewReinerfan (Nov 15, 2008)

Palomino
Buckskin
Dun
Grulla
Black

Not sure why I have none of the above. Just my least favourite color. Bay/Brown:?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Leopard
Few spot Leopard

No other colors


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

does mud count as a color?.. as thats the color of my horse lately:lol:


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

-I'm a sucker for bald faces!!
-red roan
-tri-colored paints
-Appy bums!!! =)
-grulla


----------

